# buying your pets xmas gifts?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I always wonder about how many folk actually do buy things for their pets around the holidays?:smile:

I know I buy them for their Birthdays and for Xmas. Since they are family they for us have to be included! :biggrin:
It Gordon's birthday today so that is why I wanted to ask also! I bought him a Blue Happy Birthday doggie cookie at the mom and pop store and he's getting a birthday loofa toy and a bull toy stuffed with squeakers! The lasting quality I don't know haha! But all the dogs will chime in with these new toys!

For Xmas I have purchased that Interactive Tornado game its blue it is a puzzle for them to work at getting the treats. You can change the difficulty level the back of the box tells me. Perhaps someone has this! Oh my goodness I need to get the treats for this haha! Ok one more thing! Then they each get a Fat~Head stuffed toy. Ok these will last the day but they are so cute I could not resist! Then they will get bully sticks and chicken jerky treats! Gee hopefully I am done that interactive puzzle was a bit much but I think they will all enjoy this a lot! Or I know we will enjoy playing it with them haha!:wink:


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

We're getting Bailey a nice new pillow and some free range rib chew treat's, and probably a new basketball...yes they are her favorite, she rips a hole in them so she can run around with it :biggrin:

Maybe another toy as well ...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen always gets a nice big toy for the holidays. This year he's getting an Ultimate Tug-O-War rope toy with a squeeker in it. He goes crazy for the squeeker. It last about a minute, and the squeeker no longer squeeks. The pulling is a great workout for him and he loves it!!!

Feels pretty durable. Let's see how long it lasts him though...

I might be weird but I always wrap his gift and put it under the x-mas tree. He gets to open it on x-mas day...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

t0nnn said:


> We're getting Bailey a nice new pillow and some free range rib chew treat's, and probably a new basketball...yes they are her favorite, she rips a hole in them so she can run around with it :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe another toy as well ...


Have you ever tried a Jolly Ball?
Horsemen's Pride ? Jolly Balls & Toys


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky and Chelsy each have a stocking hung on the fireplace and this year I had to add a new stocking for my son's new boxer mix he just adopted. They all get a present under the tree and usually Rocky gets the biggest teddy bear I can find at the thrift store for cheap.

Today i was at World Market and the doggie stuff was on sale half off so I got the two big dogs these real cool toy dogs that are 'stuffed' with a plastic bottle so when they bite them it makes the crinkle sound. Rocky loves to play with old gatorade bottles so he will love that. They have a velcro zipper on them so you can replace the bottle inside when it gets chewed up. They also had real nice beds and baskets but I couldn't justify buying any of those even if they were half off! I already have some bully sticks, a new bag of Evo treats, and some packages of venison jerky and beef jerky hidden away for their stockings. 

Now if only my real kids were that easy to buy for!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I already got Uno his early X-mas gift, a new ruffwear approach pack, had to exhange it for kelty since it kept sliding around too much, but this one looks very stable and durable, looking forward to trying it out this weekend 
I also ordered him a ruffwear cloudchaser and a new collar/leash set


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought a jolly ball for Aspen about 2 years ago. They are very durable. It's all punctured, but still in great shape. He still has it, except for the handle. We were playing tug-o-war one day and he ripped it off. I'll take a picture one of these days of him walking around with his big jolly wolly (that's what I call it) in his mouth...!! :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, our JB has little stubs where the handle used to be :biggrin: but it's probably still their favorite ball

I'd love to get a couple of the RuffWear packs but DAMN they're expensive


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, they are, I found someone reselling it on geartrade.com because they got a wrong size and couldnt return it, so its basically new with tags removed for $36. 

You should check out ebay or archery market which has size L on clearance for $38
RuffWear 08 Approach Pack L Green - Archery Market -Worldwide Archery Supplies


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice! We picked up a couple for Xmas presents for the girls.... Thanks for the link!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Was it hard to get them used to wearing the backpack? I'm thinking of ordering one for Rocky and my husbands not sure he would take to it very well. Would a size large fit a 75 pound dog?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Nice! We picked up a couple for Xmas presents for the girls.... Thanks for the link!


Well, thought we did.... just got an email saying they only had 1 left in stock. So I guess the girls get to fight over who wears it :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, thats too bad 

Have you checked Dale Hollow outdoors, I think its the same person who owns Archery market, because they have same stuff, but who knows maybe they have an extra one there:
RuffWear 08 Approach Pack L Green:ACKS - SADDLEBAGS:OG GEAR:ale Hollow Outdoors

Theres also one on ebay
Ruff Wear Approach Dog Pack - Large - eBay (item 310188181388 end time Dec-16-09 17:59:55 PST)

But I would keep checking ebay because theres always someone listing new stuff.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Chowder- you would have to to by their sizing guide, Uno has a 31" chest and medium fits him well- he's 67 lbs. 

Medium fits 26-36" girth

Large- 32-48"

I've been using the kelty chuckwagon pack for about a year, with no issues, but Uno is one of those dogs who couldnt care less whether I put anything on him, whether it'd be a coat or a pack, he took right to it. 
But they do reccomend that you'd get the dog accustomed by presenting the pack and offering a dog a treat at the same time to built positive association and then start off by walking around with an empty pack and then slowly increase the weight.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Am I the only one who does not clothe my dogs? Lol. I got all my dogs stockings and stuffed them with toys from petedge.com. Annie also got a new Bowser bed because she was the only one without one. I also was part of a Secret Santa gift exchange on a boxer forum, so i bought christmas presents for someone else's pup, too. Annie never got her gift from her ss.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

No, my B.T's won't wear clothes, they rip them off each other! I did break down and buy my female a fleece wrap to put on her after her swim therapy class, it really absorbs the extra moisture. But my dogs and cats all have stockings that get stuffed with treats, toys, and I bought the dogs the Paul Mitchell oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Am I the only one who does not clothe my dogs?


I'm not really into the clothing either. We've always wanted packs though so they can carry their own supplies when hiking. Gives them a little more exercise and makes them feel that they're "working" for something :biggrin:


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 27, 2009)

This year I got my dogs personalized leash holders. They have stocking here and at their "grandparents" house. 

My dogs send me Christmas and birthday cards. Apparently, they also got me Christmas gifts this year! (Thanks mom)!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Just throwing this out there, a member on the cane corso forum i'm on makes these leather collars. Custom names, jewels, whatever. And at a great price. I'm ordering one soon.

BMM Custom Dog Supplies | Big Dog Leather Collars | Dog Collars | Custom Leahter Leashes | Nylon Collars | Custom Martingale Dog Collars


I'm going to order this style, but in black leather with pink letters for her name.
http://stores.molossermart.com/-strse-27/LC-Alpha-n-Studded/Detail.bok


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

DaleHollow is sold out now  

Oh well, 1 pack for 4 dogs is better than 0 packs


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I kinda figured, since they seem to have same merchandise, but keep checking ebay, I know that rei.com outlet often has stuff on clearance as well as sierra trading post. 

Let us know how you like the pack


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

This is what my dogs are getting.

Busy Buddy Chuckle / Waggle - Premier Pet


----------

